# muscle chuck



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Received my muscle chuck for my Bosch router. I have not done anything with it yet. shops a mess needs cleaned before I can get to the router table,


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roofner said:


> Received my muscle chuck for my Bosch router. I have not done anything with it yet. shops a mess needs cleaned before I can get to the router table,


You will like it, I have one on each table and makes life easy for changing bits.

Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

My shop is a mess too. I just haven't had urge to do anything out there the winter. I did kinda clean it up a little a couple of weeks ago but it would be hard to really do anything in it right now.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

My shop's fine, but I'm a mess...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> My shop's fine, but I'm a mess...


to have both either way would be about almost unmanageable...
so rest easy...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

You will like it. I love mine on my Bosch 1617. :smile:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Love mines too! I had forgotten about it, since I hadn't done any woodworking in a while. So when I went to change bits, it was like Christmas all over again! LOL No fighting the button and wrench, under the table!! Oh, and my shops messy too. But going to rectify that tonight, before starting the next project.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Been contemplating acquiring a Muscle Chuck for myself. Heard mostly all good things about them. I am surprised however, to know others have messy shops too. :surprise: Thought I might be all alone in that respect. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The big thing in my shop is clearing away all the stuff sitting on the floor so I can use the DC to clean up the sawdust. It always seems as if some mess fairy comes and visits during the night and scatters stuff onto the floor. I just took down all my plastic clamps and that fairy laid them on the floor right in the way! If I ever catch her, I'm going to make HER clean the joint up.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Send her over to my place when you find her.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I love my muscle chuck to, makes changing router bits so much quicker.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally got to the muscle chuck today got it installed on my Bosch router but could not find my 1/4 inch reducer bought it but can't find. Need that for the routing I need to do. That's what happens when you let things get to messed up.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I spent about an hour today cleaning And hardly put a dent into cleaning things up. The important thing is that I found my reducer and installed the bit into the muscle chuck. Ran into a new problem the bit doesn't lower enough to set height of bit anyone have that problem with muscle chuck?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...are you saying the motor won't lower enough to give you proper bit height...? Meaning that after installing Musclechuck you can't set the motor deep enough to lower your bit sufficiently...? I think the Musclechuck is advertised at adding only about 1/2"...

Which Bosch router...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bit is too long...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> ...are you saying the motor won't lower enough to give you proper bit height...? Meaning that after installing Musclechuck you can't set the motor deep enough to lower your bit sufficiently...? I think the Musclechuck is advertised at adding only about 1/2"...
> 
> Which Bosch router...?


Nick is right, the muscle chuck does add at least a 1/2" to the depth of cut,adversely it takes away a 1\2" from how far into the base the bit goes. So the only way to compensate is do like Stick suggests and get a shorter bit.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or stand on a stool...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Or stand on a stool...


Well one could add a 1/2" thick piece to the base to make the first pass, I suppose, I try to keep off of stools these days if they are over a inch high.

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Or stand on a stool...


Won't that make your shoes messy...? :surprise:


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Y'all should read Harry's (HarrySin) threads and posts.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a nice looking chuck for sure.

The basic kit landed at my door would run a shade under $180 Cdn.

I could have got a 2 hp Triton router for that a couple of days ago at KMS. I think the router would have won that round. :smile:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I did get it adjusted to work but probably with the 1/4 inch reducer its close 3/4 inch which is what I was working with. I have not taken the reducer off to see how easy the reducer will unseat from muscle chuck.


----------



## Nickdeck (Aug 29, 2016)

Received mine a week or so ago and just wanted to throw another 2 thumbs up into the mix. It works so well I'm left to wonder why it's not seen as standard equipment. Patents, I guess.

As others have mentioned, a ball end hex key is a near must-have. With my router/table combination (Bosch/Kreg), changing the bit above the table is iffy with the straight t-handle hex key. The ball end makes it easy.

Pricey, yes, but I don't mind spending money on tools that work.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have MuscleChucks for both my Makita 3612C and Bosch MRC23EVSK. So happens they use the same type, type 4, so they are interchangeable. However, in both cases I have one devil of a time getting the bit out, and if I need a collet adapter (adapter bushing) they are also very hard to remove. 

Also, I just got some router bits for plastic that have 4 mm and 10 mm shafts, and there is no Musclechuck collet adapter in those sizes. Hence I am going back to the collets that came with the router (1/2 inch only for the Makita, 1/2 and 1/4 inch for the Bosch). I did have to buy 4 mm and 10 mm collet adapters with the bits, and I have the Lee Valley and MLCS collection of adapters.


----------



## Nickdeck (Aug 29, 2016)

I got the 1/4" adapter with mine, and have only used it once just to try it out. It didn't release the bit quite as easily as the straight 1/2" chuck, but it wasn't all that hard either.

I doubt I'll be using the adapter much, if at all. I've sworn off 1/4" shanks as much as possible, just have of few of those bits around that might get called into use at times.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your problem can't be the Musclechuck because it actually ADDS about an extra 1/2" to the depth of cut, I know because I have had three Musclechucks for a long time, one on each of my three 1/2" routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have Musclechuck's on most of my routers and the only issues are when using a bit that is too long, using a bowl bit and it will not travel through a PC style guide bushing opening.. This really isn't a problem since the Musclechuck can be easily switched for the factory collet/nut in these situations. Musclechuck's are available to fit most routers that have 1/2" shank collets. There are versions to fit both current and old style Triton's; the Portamate router motor uses the Type 1 or 1E Musclechucks like the big PC 7500 series models.

If you decide to purchase a Musclechuck be sure to use the link on the forums to save 5%.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (May 7, 2016)

Mike,
How do you like that Festool router. I have been thinking about it as my job site router. 

Marty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No question that it is one of the finest routers made Marty. It is smooth operating with plenty of power. The ratcheting shaft lock is a very nice feature for those who use the factory collets. The accessory kits are available in fractional and metric versions.(I have the fractional) The sub base plates interchange quickly with the release lever feature. I feel the turret leaves a lot to be desired; I think Bosch has the best turret design of any router. You couldn't ask for a better dust control design. The plunge lock holds on both posts. Twisting the knob to lock/unlock the plunge takes a bit of getting used to. The only drawback is that this model is not designed to be table mounted; that shouldn't make any difference in your application.

If you are considering using a track with this router there is an adapter in the accessory kit. You can save big bucks buy purchasing the track and clamps from Makita. I have both brands and they are identical.

The second photo shows the router and accessory kit stored on the CT-26 vacuum. I always use filter bags to capture the fines that go into the vacuum. I recommend getting the small vacuum and using a separator to capture the bulk of the dust. This will save you a lot of money on replacement bags. Oneida offers a Dust Deputy version that attaches to the Systainers; it does not do as good a job as the Dust Deputy Deluxe or the Clear View Cyclones CV-06 Mini.(shown)


----------



## Minnesota Marty (May 7, 2016)

*Thanks Mike*

Just what I thought, I purchased my first Festool machine a few months ago. I purchased the jig saw and it is fantastic. We had alot of cutting on a fairly detailed deck job and the quality jig saw saved time. I have another job where I will be rounding over alot of material in the field. Dust collection is going to be very important, she is a ear,nose and throat specialist and doesn't want air borne "contaminants" in her house. 
I purchase my tools from a nearby Acme Tool. I have a sales rep. and he give me a few days trial with a tool if I am not sure. 

But, thanks again Mike for your input. 

Marty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marty, for added dust prevention build a box around a 20" box fan and add a pleated filter. This one hangs over my table saw to capture fines but add a couple feet and it would be very good on job sites.


----------

